

Executive Pay: The Bottom Line for Those at the Top - gongfudoi
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/04/05/business/20080405_EXECCOMP_GRAPHIC.html

======
boucher
Lowest paid CEO? Steve Jobs at $1. Yet at +99%, Apple was outperformed by only
three companies on the list.

~~~
tlrobinson
Of course Steve Jobs also received hundreds of millions of dollars worth of
stock options over the past few years. And a $46 million Gulfstream jet.

That said, Steve Jobs has done amazing things with Apple and arguably deserves
every penny of his compensation.

